# Our Easter get together.



## Ronni (Apr 5, 2021)

All but 2 of our blended family of kids have both Covid shots onboard so we got to have an Easter celebration this year!!  Our kitchen and living room is still not finished, but no-one minded because we got to be together again!!

At the end of the month we’ll have another get together when the last two kids will have had both vaccinations plus the 2 week waiting period, to celebrate son #3’s graduation from the software school he’s been attending virtually during Covid. Everyone will be able to gather again foe the first time in over a year!!!!

Here are a couple Easter pics.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

Awww looks like you had a wonderful time! Good for you!! You were busy cooking I see!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 5, 2021)

Always so nice getting together with family.

Your kitchen and living room is starting to shape-up nicely!

Just love the floor selection you made!


----------



## Don M. (Apr 5, 2021)

Same here.  We all got together at one of the Granddaughters house yesterday.  The whole family was there, except for the youngest daughter and Son-in-Law, who spent the day with his family.  It was great....all outdoors with a nice bar-b-que, and the little ones had a big Easter Egg hunt.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks for including us in your gathering, Ronni 

I enjoyed seeing your family and your feast!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Same here.  We all got together at one of the Granddaughters house yesterday.  The whole family was there, except for the youngest daughter and Son-in-Law, who spent the day with his family.  It was great....all outdoors with a nice bar-b-que, and the little ones had a big Easter Egg hunt.


Sounds like you had a great day too Don. How nice to be together again.


----------



## Jules (Apr 5, 2021)

You didn’t need a fully finished kitchen to have a wonderful celebration. 

Btw,there’s great progress on that kitchen.


----------

